# Please help me value some vintage equipment



## cynadkins (Nov 8, 2012)

I have various pieces:
Fully functioning vintage Kodak Pony 135 Model C Stitched leather case
Vintage Ansco Autoset with flash in leather case.  Actually found a roll of film inside.  Have not developed it.
Nikkor Nikon 55mm/1.4  lens from mid-70's
1970's BC-7 Flash Unit
Later1970's, maybe 80's 43~86mm f/3.5 lens
Nikon (late 70's) autowind Model MD-11


----------



## IanG (Nov 9, 2012)

Best look on Ebay, look at the completed sales as well.  Prices vary depending what country you're in, and they can fluctuate quite wildly.

Ian


----------

